# Clocks



## Digit (6 Oct 2008)

For the past twelve months I have by force of circumstance been making large projects, doors, frames, wardrobes. All too large for me to be able to produce any WIP pics.
At last I have been able to take a break and make something that doesn't have to be carted out of the shop just to turn it around.
My son and daughter have asked me to make them each a small bracket clock similar to one I made for the house some time ago.






These are the four pieces for the main body





Assembled in my home made box jig





One light one dark as ordered





The first stage of squaring and sizing, again, a home made overhead router





Final sizing. These Freud blades are good!





Cutting the inner cabinet front pieces...






as shown here...





and shown before glueing up

now the wife has found another job for me to do, so watch this space!

:lol: 

Roy.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Oct 2008)

Very nice,will look forward to seeing the rest  

Andrew


----------



## Digit (6 Oct 2008)

As and when the wife permits! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Rich (6 Oct 2008)

Nice one Roy \/ and good pics too, keep em coming, when's the next instalment?

Rich.


----------



## Digit (6 Oct 2008)

I'll ask the wife mate! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## OPJ (7 Oct 2008)

Looks interesting, I like the box-clamping jig.  

Did you get any breakout when you cut those mitres? I always think it's better to cut them so you're cutting from the inside to outside. Imagine trying to plane that mitre by hand... You'd get breakout doing it your way. Still, the finish looks good from the photo's - those Freud blades are good, aren't they! :wink:


----------



## Digit (7 Oct 2008)

Hi Olly, normally yes I would cut the mitres tother way, but any break out tother way would be more visible on the finished job as will be seen when I assemble.
The mitre fence supports the wood right up to the blade and with that blade there was no break out.
I also cover that possibility by making the front frame a little over size so any potential break out will be removed on final sizing.
Hope that all makes sense.

Roy.


----------



## Digit (7 Oct 2008)

These parts fit into the front of the case...





like so. The movement panel then fits on to the back and glass is trapped between it and the front...





thus

Roy.


----------



## Digit (2 Nov 2008)

Work on the new entrance doors/floor/coat rack has stalled till tomorrow so back to something more interesting, for me at least.






This the base of one of the clocks, the underside has the centre panel tapered towards the outer edges and will be covered with baize that tucks into the recess to prevent fraying edges...






and here with the plinth fitted...






and here with the main case installed for the Beech one...






and here the darker one.
I'm also designing some new tools, which I hope to post some pics on later, so work on these clocks is slow, but the wife says as long as they are ready for Christmas I'm in the clear!

Roy.


----------



## Mattty (3 Nov 2008)

OPJ":3ndrqdjy said:


> Looks interesting, I like the box-clamping jig.
> 
> Did you get any breakout when you cut those mitres? I always think it's better to cut them so you're cutting from the inside to outside. Imagine trying to plane that mitre by hand... You'd get breakout doing it your way. Still, the finish looks good from the photo's - those Freud blades are good, aren't they! :wink:



I'm confused here Ollie. Are you sure you've seen the blade direction? I would always cut my mires by hand or machine in the way shown IE-the shortest point of the mitre is the first edge to be cut.


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

The picture has been taken from the rear of the TS Matt so as to show every thing clearly.
For most mitres I would be cutting from the other direction, but in this case I needed to make certain that any break out would be on the out side of the the 'frame' not the inside as it would then be planed away during final sizing.
Hope that makes sense.

Roy.


----------



## Mattty (3 Nov 2008)

Digit":37zu58yb said:


> The picture has been taken from the rear of the TS Matt so as to show every thing clearly.
> For most mitres I would be cutting from the other direction, but in this case I needed to make certain that any break out would be on the out side of the the 'frame' not the inside as it would then be planed away during final sizing.
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Roy.



Thanks pal. I realise that and that makes perfect sense. 
Great looking project too btw. I've often thought of making a clock. Where do you get the 'workings' from?


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

There's plenty of suppliers Matty but this one does most stuff for electronic movements...

http://www.craftmaterialsupplies.co.uk/

Roy.


----------



## Rich (3 Nov 2008)

Looking great there Roy, thoroughly enjoying the post and great pics too, but I think you should "iron" the beize before posting :lol: 

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

Sod off! Brown paper for you next! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## motownmartin (3 Nov 2008)

Rich":2yqwzr06 said:


> Looking great there Roy, thoroughly enjoying the post and great pics too, but I think you should "iron" the beize before posting :lol:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rich.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He didn't want it to upstage the clock.

Looking good Roy


----------



## Rich (3 Nov 2008)

motownmartin":16y5l2bd said:


> Rich":16y5l2bd said:
> 
> 
> > Looking great there Roy, thoroughly enjoying the post and great pics too, but I think you should "iron" the beize before posting :lol:
> ...



I don't think Ray Reardon would be too happy. :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

> I don't think Ray Reardon would be too happy.



Well I left him with his balls when I took it!   

Roy.


----------



## Rich (3 Nov 2008)

Digit":np58vavu said:


> > I don't think Ray Reardon would be too happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they were in the bottom pocket. :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

:lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Mattty (4 Nov 2008)

Digit":1nqz4w73 said:


> There's plenty of suppliers Matty but this one does most stuff for electronic movements...
> 
> http://www.craftmaterialsupplies.co.uk/
> 
> Roy.



Great site thanks- My toit list is getting a wee bit big :shock:


----------



## Digit (4 Nov 2008)

My son's got one of those as well! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Digit (14 Feb 2009)

After many delays the two clocks I promised my son and daughter as Christmas presents are complete!

















Roy.


----------



## Rich (14 Feb 2009)

And very nice they are too mate, nice colour contrasts and nice personal heirlooms to hand down.

Rich.


----------



## Digit (14 Feb 2009)

I'd hate to make them for money. The time it took!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (14 Feb 2009)

Digit":1qx6vgwd said:


> I'd hate to make them for money. The time it took!
> 
> Roy.



Was that an "intended pun" :lol: 

Rich.


----------



## Digit (14 Feb 2009)

No! It took weeks to French polish them for starters as the workshop was too cold and the wife would not allow me to do it indoors 'cos she doesn't like the smell of Meths.
Funny creatures women!

Roy.


----------



## DaveL (14 Feb 2009)

Good to see them finished, nice looking clocks, I have made a few but not a good as yours.


----------



## Digit (14 Feb 2009)

Thanks Dave. Just hope my kids still want them!

Roy.


----------

